# Human Weapon - Kung Fu



## AceHBK (Nov 2, 2007)

Anyone watch tonight's episode?
Your thoughts?

I swear if I hear them say 1 more time "secret techniques" imma scream!!


----------



## Drac (Nov 2, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> Anyone watch tonight's episode?
> Your thoughts?
> 
> I swear if I hear them say 1 more time "secret techniques" imma scream!!


 
 Yep I agree...I loved the Monk showing their skills and the police training..


----------



## AceHBK (Nov 2, 2007)

I agree.  Out of all the episodes this one was my favorite along with the Karate and some other one I can't remember.

I felt for that WC student when his Sifu hit him real good in the chest and made him throw up.  Very insightful episode just wish they would have shown more military training.


----------



## Drac (Nov 2, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> I .I felt for that WC student when his Sifu hit him real good in the chest and made him throw up. Very insightful episode just wish they would have shown more military training.


 
Yes..I have been gut slugged and it hurt buit I never threw up ..I cannot imagine how that must hurt..


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 3, 2007)

I agree tonight show was good, but the secret this and that must go.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 3, 2007)

I only caught that last half of the show, but I thought what I saw was pretty good. Not so sure about the fight though, if that guy was the champ, well ... nuff said.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 3, 2007)

All of the champs are older people and was champ twenty years ago, I have yet to see them fight a current champ in any episode.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 3, 2007)

It was stated that this guy was 18 ... maybe it's just me, I don't know, he could probably kick my butt ... but I'm old ... LOL


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 3, 2007)

14 Kempo said:


> It was stated that this guy was 18 ... maybe it's just me, I don't know, he could probably kick my butt ... but I'm old ... LOL


 
I did not catch the 18 part if so he was not that impressive.


----------



## Drac (Nov 3, 2007)

The current champ was 18 and maybe its me but Jason gave him a good run for that victory..


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 3, 2007)

Drac said:


> The current champ was 18 and maybe its me but Jason gave him a good run for that victory..


 
Yes he did, the question must be ask though if it was staged after all someone that has been training in that style an is there champ should have had better skills. I'm not taking anything away from Jason.


----------



## Drac (Nov 3, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Yes he did, the question must be ask though if it was staged after all someone that has been training in that style an is there champ should have had better skills. I'm not taking anything away from Jason.


 
I will ALWAYS believe that the Masters tell their respective students not to whip these Americans too bad...


----------



## clfsean (Nov 3, 2007)

Drac said:


> I will ALWAYS believe that the Masters tell their respective students not to whip these Americans too bad...


 
You ain't the only one... I've been saying that since the first one I saw.


----------



## Drac (Nov 3, 2007)

clfsean said:


> You ain't the only one... I've been saying that since the first one I saw.


 
Have either of them ever won a fight against one of these top students??


----------



## clfsean (Nov 3, 2007)

Drac said:


> Have either of them ever won a fight against one of these top students??


 
I think against either the Savateur or the Pankration guy... not sure... 

Not against the Okinawan, Japanese or Filipino guys...


----------



## Drac (Nov 3, 2007)

clfsean said:


> I think against either the Savateur or the Pankration guy... not sure...
> 
> Not against the Okinawan, Japanese or Filipino guys...


 
I cannot remember....


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 3, 2007)

I know Jason won one but do not remember who it was.


----------



## crushing (Nov 3, 2007)

Drac said:


> Have either of them ever won a fight against one of these top students??


 
Jason won in the MMA episode with a submission.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 3, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> Anyone watch tonight's episode?
> Your thoughts?
> 
> I swear if I hear them say 1 more time "secret techniques" imma scream!!


 
"With my powerful legs and size, I think this technique is really good for me..."

Is that line (or some similar version) a requirement in Duff's contract?

Though I guess it could be the start of a drinking game...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 3, 2007)

What show is this? I must see it! What's the premise? Is a different art showcased each episode or something? Thanks.


----------



## Drac (Nov 3, 2007)

crushing said:


> Jason won in the MMA episode with a submission.


 
I musta missed that one..I better check my DVR...


----------



## Drac (Nov 3, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> What show is this? I must see it! What's the premise? Is a different art showcased each episode or something? Thanks.


 
The Human Weapon on the Histroy Cannel....


----------



## Drac (Nov 3, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> "With my powerful legs and size, I think this technique is really good for me..."
> 
> Is that line (or some similar version) a requirement in Duff's contract?...


 
Ya never know...Possibly...


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 3, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> What show is this? I must see it! What's the premise? Is a different art showcased each episode or something? Thanks.


 
Yes, as Drac stated, it is airing on _The History Channel_ and it is a different art or fighting system each new episode. Normally this show airs on Friday nights. So far they have aired: Muay Tai, Marines, Judo, Krav Maga, Karate, Kung Fu, Savate, MMA, Escrima and Pankration 

... any that I missed, I think may be one or two?


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 3, 2007)

Seems like the schedule is a bit weird...unless they just started the new season.

I thought this was one of the more interesting episodes, definately one of the more well rounded, between the physical and mental aspects of the arts...but I would have loved to have seen more techniques.  They seemed to skimp on the techniques that were actually taught.  I was surprised how quick they got off of the high round kick topic too.  

Definately think that the top student was taking it easy on this one.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 3, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> Seems like the schedule is a bit weird...unless they just started the new season.
> 
> I thought this was one of the more interesting episodes, definately one of the more well rounded, between the physical and mental aspects of the arts...but I would have loved to have seen more techniques.  They seemed to skimp on the techniques that were actually taught.  I was surprised how quick they got off of the high round kick topic too.
> 
> Definately think that the top student was taking it easy on this one.


The schedule is really weird...  They'll run a few episodes, then skip for a week or two.  In fact, I thought it was pulled, until the kung fu episode showed up.  I know they recently filmed another episode in Japan, on the Bujinkan.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 3, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> Anyone watch tonight's episode?
> Your thoughts?
> 
> I swear if I hear them say 1 more time "secret techniques" imma scream!!


 
Agreed I have had my fill of "secret techniques" if its a secret why are they showing it on TV? I liked the demos in the beginning (that is where I saw the Sanda guy I thought they were going to fight) The Wing Chun sifu on the wall was rather impressive. I think he has a school in Beijing too, I need to check that out someday.

Overall I liked the episode even though it got a bit ridiculous at times, at least to me, they were not training anything long enough for it to be of much use IMO and I was a little disappointed. I thought they were going to fight the first Sanda guy not the 18 year old form Shaolin but it was a nice fight. 



Drac said:


> the police training..


 
That's the Sanda my Sanda sifu knows :EG:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Nov 3, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> "With my powerful legs and size, I think this technique is really good for me..."
> 
> Is that line (or some similar version) a requirement in Duff's contract?
> 
> Though I guess it could be the start of a drinking game...


Some friends and I have already started one. Every time Bill says something to the effect that his superior size and strength should give him the advantage, we down a shot. Then whenever he's proven wrong, we down another. Gets to be a pretty lively group by the end of the hour. 

Of course the Marine Corps Martial Arts episode left us dry. Wonder why...


----------



## crushing (Nov 3, 2007)

Drac said:


> I musta missed that one..I better check my DVR...


 
My DVR missed the Kung Fu episode.  I looked ahead in the programming to find that it will record it next week some time.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Nov 4, 2007)

Randy Strausbaugh said:


> Some friends and I have already started one. Every time Bill says something to the effect that his superior size and strength should give him the advantage, we down a shot. Then whenever he's proven wrong, we down another. Gets to be a pretty lively group by the end of the hour.
> 
> Of course the Marine Corps Martial Arts episode left us dry. Wonder why...


 
Because the worst Marine on his worst day would destroy poor Bill on his best day is why.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Nov 4, 2007)

Well we should give him credit, he IS doing the show. I mean it can't be easy, as opposed to siting on a sofa watching him. But yes, the Duffster does make me laugh.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 5, 2007)

Wing Chun on the great wall - Wang Zhi Peng

I thought that guy looked familiar

http://www.martialartsinbeijing.com/

I have never meant him but in my research of CMA in Beijing I came across this site and I was wondering about it.


----------



## AceHBK (Nov 5, 2007)

Every week I look for Bill to embarass americans in some sort of fashion.
And I am too tired of his so called stating of his "superior strength" claim throughout every episode.
Yeah he IS doing the show but every village idiot is STILL considered a village idiot even if gets 15 minutes of fame.

Thanks Xue


----------



## AceHBK (Nov 5, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Wing Chun on the great wall - Wang Zhi Peng
> 
> I thought that guy looked familiar
> 
> ...


 

Wow! When you look at the prices and convert them to US Dollars you see how relatively cheap it is (if converting to US dollars.)  It makes u think about doing a little traveling to learn.


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 5, 2007)

Link:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 5, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> Wow! When you look at the prices and convert them to US Dollars you see how relatively cheap it is (if converting to US dollars.) It makes u think about doing a little traveling to learn.


 
By Chinese standards he is expensiev and only 2 days week in Beijing but apparently he teaches at the great Wall the rest of the week. 

A lot of the Chinese that train MA in Beijing train 5 to 7 days a week,

But you are right by our standards he is cheap. But I am not sure of he speaks English or not, my guess is not.

But seeing that has made me think about checking out his school the next time I am in Beijing,



newGuy12 said:


> Link:




Thanks, I like that clip  :EG:


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Nov 7, 2007)

This episode was HORRIBLE!!!!  How can anyone have liked it that does Chinese Marital Arts?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 7, 2007)

Nebuchadnezzar said:


> This episode was HORRIBLE!!!! How can anyone have liked it that does Chinese Marital Arts?


 
Well to be honest they were in Beijing and at the Great Wall and I would like to be there myself. I just like China, I don't really care if they were there fighting an 18 year old Sanda guy or not. I was watching the background


----------



## Drac (Nov 7, 2007)

AT least ya didn't hear any of that Superior Strenght crapola...


----------



## AceHBK (Nov 7, 2007)

Drac said:


> AT least ya didn't hear any of that Superior Strenght crapola...


 
:lfao:

Neb...what didn't you like about the episode?


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 7, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well to be honest they were in Beijing and at the Great Wall and I would like to be there myself. I just like China, I don't really care if they were there fighting an 18 year old Sanda guy or not. I was watching the background



???  You mean that man was not really practicing Wing-Chun?  (I don't know Wing-Chun).  Are you people serious?  Was not not good technique?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 8, 2007)

newGuy12 said:


> ??? You mean that man was not really practicing Wing-Chun? (I don't know Wing-Chun). Are you people serious? Was not not good technique?


 
 On no, he was the real deal, very real, and I would not want to be the one to tell him he wasn't, that is unless that person that tells him that is found of puking (or falling) over the side of the Great Wall. 

*DAMN!!!* I go to Beijing and that guy has a school there...What are you trying to do to me :uhohh: :uhyeah:

It was the 2 other guys that host the show I pay little attention to. The fact the Sifu Wang was training Wing Chun on the great wall was just a win win situation for me and I liked the beginning with the demos as well. I was rather excited about it at first because I thought they were going to fight one of the Sanda guys they showed in the beginning (I was expecting and rather short fight). But then they pop up with this 18 year old kid from Shaolin, albeit talented at Sanda, he was not the level of the guys they showed in the beginning. That is when I started watching the background.

Also they went form place to place to get "training" to help them and there is no way in CMA that the hour or hours they spent in each place is going to help them much at all.


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 8, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> *DAMN!!!* I go to Beijing and that guy has a school there...What are you trying to do to me :uhohh: :uhyeah:



Hahahahaha!

Oh, I see now.  I don't have cable tv, so I'm just going by what trailers and videos I can see on the www.  Right, those two guys who are doing the show, it seems like no one pays attention to them.


----------

